# ISP2: PHP-Funktion imagerotate



## boxdoc (25. Jan. 2010)

Um  phpBB Gallery von nickvergessen in meinem phpBB3 komplett nutzen zu können brauche ich die PHP-Funktion imagerotate. Kann ich PHP einfach mit der Funktion neu compilieren?
Wenn ich convert an der Konsole eingebe habe ich die Funktion. Nur halt unter PHP nicht.


----------



## Till (25. Jan. 2010)

Das hat mit ISPConfig nichts zu tun. Du musst halt einfach nur das entsprechende Paket Deiner Linux Distribution installieren.


----------



## boxdoc (25. Jan. 2010)

Stimmt nicht ganz. Wenn eine Systemfunktion aufgerufen würde ja, aber da hier eine PJP-Funktion aufgerufen wird nicht. PHP wird bei der ispconfig-Installation mit einer zu alten gd-Version compiliert bzw. gd ohne die imagerotate-Funktion.


----------



## Till (25. Jan. 2010)

Du bringst hier einiges durcheinander. Das PHP, das von ispconfig installiert wird, ist NICHT das PHP, das für das hosting der Webseiten verwendet wird. Das ISPConfig PHP ist nür für die interne Verwending von ISPConfig auf Port 81 und in den Daemon script. Mach also bitte dasm was ich oben beschrieben habe zur Lösung des Problems.


----------



## boxdoc (27. Jan. 2010)

Danke. Hab's kapiert! 

Ich werde mir dann wohl PHP selbst kompilieren müssen.
Für die, die es interessiert:

http://blog.madtech.cx/2006/12/08/debian-etch-libapache2-mod-php5-with-bundled-libgd-gdlib/


----------



## Till (27. Jan. 2010)

Würde ich auf keinen Fall so machen. Dann installier doch lieber ein neueres php als Pakete von dotdeb.


----------

